# 2008 Toyota Tundra Towing Capacity



## theheifer2005 (Mar 17, 2009)

We have bought a 2008 Toyota Tundra. The bed is 6 1/2 for long. We are having problems trying to figure out what the towing capactiy is on the truck. It has not been equiped with the towing package. My husband works pipeline so the RV would be pulled long hauls. Some are saying we do not need to exceed 8000 lbs loaded. We do not want to mess up a warranty on the truck nor tear anything up on the truck. He is wanting a fifth wheel, will the bed be big enough to hook up one as well. Thanks


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 17, 2009)

Re: 2008 Toyota Tundra Towing Capacity

Hello and welcome.  
Towing capacities are in your owners manual.  There are some 5th wheels you can handle.  I have installed 2 fifth wheel hitches in Tundra's, but can't remember numbers tonight.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 17, 2009)

Re: 2008 Toyota Tundra Towing Capacity

I just checked the Tundra out quickly on the net.  10,000lbs. limit on trailer.  Does not specify 5th wheel or travel trailer.


----------



## theheifer2005 (Mar 17, 2009)

RE: 2008 Toyota Tundra Towing Capacity

That is what out owners manual said the weight limit was also but the guy at the Toyota place where we bought the truck said for a long haul it did not need to be that much weight on the camper. 

What brands do you recomend as far as purchasing. What is the R-14 mean on the campers? 

We have never owned a RV before and really do not know what we are looking for and who is screwing us or who is just trying to make a sale. Kinda new to all this we have headaches we have been told so much.  :bleh:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Re: 2008 Toyota Tundra Towing Capacity

Casey you can count on Ken at GTS to put u in a great TT that will work for your truck. HE IS VERY HONEST and will not sell or tell you  anything that he thinks isn't good or safe. I also have a tundra, but not to tow a TT just to carry me around in. BTW welcome to the forum and ask any and all questions on here and y will get a lot answers and most will be right. what part of the country are you from. may be some RV,ers here from your area


----------



## theheifer2005 (Mar 17, 2009)

RE: 2008 Toyota Tundra Towing Capacity

We are from SE Arkansas. We do not have any dealers in this area. the closest we have are at least 50 miles away. They have fed us so much crap we do not know if we are coming or going. Do not what is right and what is wrong. We are needing a camper that will be able to make the long hauls and be sturdy enough to last as well as to live in for lengthy times. We have been told to look for this and that and I cannot even keep all the info straight now. Not sure what the best models are, which manufacturers are the best. And if buiying used what to look for. I just know motels are high and my husband is tired of living in them.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 18, 2009)

Re: 2008 Toyota Tundra Towing Capacity

I don't mean any disrespect, but I think you got the horse before the cart!  :clown: 

That's why you're in a state of confusion. There's going to be a smaller set of TTs or 5vers to fit that short-bed truck. I would say you are looking for a TT (or bumper pull) rather than a 5ver (fifth wheel.)

Since you're pipeliners, some of the advantages of a 5ver are negated, because you will pull and stay somewhere for a long period of time. 

You definitely need some parts of a "towing package" on that truck. Oil coolers at the minimum for "long haul."


----------



## gary phillips (Mar 19, 2009)

Re: 2008 Toyota Tundra Towing Capacity

texasclodhopper is wright about the 5th wheel.I pipline for 15 years and so get the wright truck so you can get the right 5thwheel.they can get awful small when your living in them.gary phillips


----------



## rjf7g (Mar 19, 2009)

Re: 2008 Toyota Tundra Towing Capacity

Hollis is right about Ken at GTS - solid guy and I will buy from him again some day!


----------

